# Supper is......



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

....breakfast!










Then for dessert, pepper jelly and buttered biscuits!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

What kind of peppers?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

MillerTime said:


> What kind of peppers?


Jalapeno


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

as always looks great again!! LOL


----------

